# G3 1860 CCJ Helm upgrade



## kthmarks (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey folks....thought I'd share photos of my latest completed project. My G3 1860 had a single swivel seat for the helm. I decided to make a wider bench seat and make a canvas bag to hang off the rear. I drew up the new seat and bag using Google Sketchup. I took the drawing to a local fabricator that bent the three 1/8" aluminum parts for the seat. I was able to get the desert brown paint from G3 and did the final fabricating of the cushions and seat bag myself using a Sunbrella like fabric called Coast Guard. I have since screwed some SS rings to the back of the seat that allow carabiners to attach to hang additional "stuff" from.

I am quite pleased with the results. 



























Keith M
Alpharetta, GA


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 11, 2010)

That's a beautiful job - the boat too.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice rig.Where do you run it?


----------



## kthmarks (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the complements guys....

I primarily fish the Hooch here in ATL. It's close, convenient and full of fish. However, I'd like to visit the Clinch sometime soon and perhaps chase some Stripers in the Coosa as well. I was surprised how well this boat did on a recent trip to south Florida. In the fresh water, it didn't pick up as much swamp cabbage as I thought it would. I think the tunnel definitely helps. In the shallow mangrove estuaries of Rookery Bay, it did very well....too bad the reds didn't cooperate.


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2010)

I want your boat. 8)


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2010)

Seriously considering a jet for me next purchase


----------



## kthmarks (Jun 12, 2010)

Jim said:


> Seriously considering a jet for me next purchase


This is my first jet. I knew what I wanted and waited until the right model came up slightly used. I was concerned about the weight/performance of the 90/65 4 stroke. But, that engine combined with the center cockpit and it's on plane as soon as you hit the gas....a couple of bumps of the trim and you're good. WOT is about 30mph. On an extended trip in FLA I averaged about 2.5 gal/hr or 4 miles/gal (GPS/fuel used).


----------



## Codeman (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice looking rig and great job on the seat. 



Jim said:


> Seriously considering a jet for me next purchase



Come on over to the dark side Jim. LOL


----------



## oomph (Oct 20, 2014)

I know this is an old post, hopefully you still own this boat. Or maybe someone else with some insight can chime in.

I noticed the 2006 model was before G3 began implementing the weight forward design (putting the fuel tank in the front). How does this boat ride with a 65HP outboard and the fuel weight in the rear?

How difficult is it to plane with 3 adults in it?


----------



## fishbum (Oct 21, 2014)

Think I saw you at the ramp at Johnson Ferry !
I was in a Alumacraft with jet! I now have a 1860 tracker 
With 150 evinrude.


----------



## heathyoung (Jan 4, 2015)

After Keith's willingness to share I have completed my upgrade. I made the seats also but instead of making the bag I ordered (2) from Orvis. I added (2) angles to the back of the seat and ran a 1/2" dia aluminum bar at the top and the bottom to attach them to. I also drilled the angles with additional holes to add zingers too. Thanks Keith!!!


----------



## kthmarks (Jan 8, 2015)

WELL DONE SIR! G3 needs to make this mod.


----------

